# Ignition



## Sel57goat (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok my fellow goat brothers(and sisters maybe)......I hope this happened to at least one of you guys...... I recently took my goat to the muffler shop to get mufflers installed. .... once they were done it was time for me to take her on the road with her new growl......but unfortunately once I cranked the car it turned over but it immediately shut off.....the guy at the muffler shop told me to unlock my doors with the keypad and lock them back , and I did .....It started just fine after that......it's really not a problem bit it's kinda weird.... any ideas on what it could be because now it's doing it a lot now......fuel pump is fine my filters are clear and my fuel line is brand new


----------

